# Lucifer Morningstar vs Dark Schneider



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 11, 2007)

I've heard big talk about the strength of Dark Schneider. 

Lucifer Morningstar


Here's some feats of LM.
*"AITOPICS"*


VS
Dark Schneider


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 11, 2007)

who's Dark Shneider? and how powerfu-- well actually how smart is he.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucifer isn't gonna beat beaten, but I've heard DS has ridiculous defenses.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is not a fight Dark Schneider can win, ever! This is Dark Schneider going against LT class opponent, come on people!


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 11, 2007)

What about this shield that protects from attacks of any kind I keep hearing about that DS has.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 11, 2007)

Coming into this topic I knew nothing about either competitors before coming into this topic.

But after reading that feat list from Lucifer Morningstar. DS must be one hell of an opponent if he can stand up to him. I need to see a feat list of DS before I can make any judgement. But basically this Lucifer guy is Satan.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucifer is second(debatable) only to the Presence(DC Supreme being). DS isn't even Universal in power i don't see him defeating someone on Omniversal scale of power. Lucifer wouldn't even notice DS and i do mean str8 up ignore DS as he try to attack or w/e DS does. Leagues apart, like a 10 year old kid(DS) against an Enrage bloodlusted Supes(L).


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 11, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> who's Dark Shneider? and how powerfu-- well actually how smart is he.




I don't know, from what I've heard he's a strong one though. That's why I made the thread.



Power16 said:


> Lucifer is second(debatable) only to the Presence(DC Supreme being). *DS isn't even Universal *in power i don't see him defeating someone on Omniversal scale of power. Lucifer wouldn't even notice DS and i do mean str8 up ignore DS as he try to attack or w/e DS does. Leagues apart, like a 10 year old kid(DS) against an Enrage bloodlusted Supes(L).




Really. These people have been overating the living piss out of DS then.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 11, 2007)

DS is pretty strong with a broken defense but like i said Lucifer is leagues beyond him and unless DS become God in his manga the best he will get is a draw but as of now he loses everytime.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2007)

well if you want to be technical Dispel Bound protects against loosing...



I'd see the 2 of the kicking it off quite well actually


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 11, 2007)

How can DS actually die? I see threads where people constantly say he is too weak and not on a universal scale, okay so he can't hurt the opponent, but how does he get hurt?


----------



## Vicious (Oct 11, 2007)

Unfortunately DS doesnt stand a chance here, maybe Satan  or god versus Lucifer lol? without prep obivously, his infinite will is hard to get by


----------



## Id (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucifer at his maximum power,  was setting of the actual big bang. DS is so not winning this match.

He is outclassed in power, and experience.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 11, 2007)

Taleran said:


> well if you want to be technical Dispel Bound protects against loosing...
> 
> 
> I'd see the 2 of the kicking it off quite well actually



I wish you didn't word it like that Tale. ><  Could at least explain it for people who are not familiar with DB, much less DS.


----------



## ∅ (Oct 12, 2007)

Id said:


> Lucifer at *his* maximum power,  was setting of the actual big bang. DS is so not winning this match.


Quit altering facts, it wasn't his power.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 12, 2007)

This is spite, Lucifer wins easily


----------



## Id (Oct 12, 2007)

A said:


> Quit altering facts, it wasn't his power.



No facts are being altered. At one point, Lucifer was not relying on his power and walked the Earth like a normal Human. He could have not set off the big bangs, as he had previously done so at this stage. This is the line of differences I draw between a weaker Lucifer and a more powerful Lucifer.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 12, 2007)

Taleran said:


> well if you want to be technical Dispel Bound protects against loosing...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd see the 2 of the kicking it off quite well actually




Whoa. Any kind of loosing at all.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 12, 2007)

lucifer would smoke dude.. i have spoken


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 12, 2007)

A Cut Above said:


> Whoa. Any kind of loosing at all.



You shouldn't take that to serious. ^^  It was something like make it so people with Dispel can't be beaten or something like that iirc. 


There are some drawbacks for Dark Schneider I think it was...  DS has about 200 Dispel Bound iirc.  Instantly regenerating shields that are cast an incredible rate.  It along with Judas Pain protects the user from pretty much everything you can name.  Reality warping, mind control, energy, spiritual... all that jazz.. You need enough force to overcome it all, or a fast enough speed to overwhelm it.

But DS, has a limit on how long he can use Dispel Bound for.  It's through the Judas Pain that allows him so.  But it's a strain on him, suppose to destroy his soul eventually if he use it long enough.  As long as the Judas is still up, Lucifer is going to need to destroy DS on all three planes of body, soul, and spirit to down him, or he'll just regenerate.  But Lucifer is probably just outlast him regardless me thinks.


----------



## Armless Penguin (Oct 12, 2007)

A said:


> Quit altering facts, it wasn't his power.



Yes, it was Michael's demiurgic power which created the second Creation, but it was Lucifer who built the universes inside of it, along with their suns and planets and living beings.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 12, 2007)

Protect_The_Butter said:


> Really. These people have been overating the living piss out of DS then.


I just believe you've been misinterpreting his abilities.  

In his fight with Fallen Uriel(a galaxy buster), as collateral damage caused by their clash, they were starting to shatter reality.  This doesn't necessarily mean that DS himself is actually a universal threat, at least in the way one might interpret it as meaning.

Also, the ability of DS' that lead people to believe that he's able to take on high level reality warpers and the like is the Dispel Bound.

The source of DS' ability to become the Adam of Darkness and use the Dispel Bound is the Judas Pain, which DS can only use for a set time unless he risks destroying himself.

But, while he has a limit to how long he can use the Judas Pain before risking his control over his powers or getting his soul destroyed, it's unclear just how long that actually is, since his Dispel Bound lasted from the start of his fight with one high tier demon, Conrone, to about halfway through his fight with fallen Uriel. That entire confrontation started in Hell, which makes it difficult to determine just how long it lasted, since time runs on a different rhythm on Hell than Earth, although it's believe that it lasted some hours.

Just how long DS can use his Judas Pain, and subsequently turn into the Adam of Darkness and have access to the Dispel Bound, is important. It's because with the Dispel Bound, almost every possible form of attack that anyone could attempt against him would be nullified by the numerous magical shields surrounding his body.

Among those safeguards that might pertain to this specific battle; control, mind attacks, reality warping, punches, paralysis, anti-creation, energy-block, power, and victory. Yes, you read the last one correctly. The Dispel Bound even protects it's user from being *beaten*. (translated by zindryr)

Assuming that and opponent can even get past DS' multiple defenses, he would have to destroy his physical body, spiritual body, and ideal body/soul at the same time. 

This level of regeneration/durability only pertains to him while he's still using the Judas Pain. Otherwise, he's a human... albeit an extremely powerful one. Despite that, he's highly durable, since he can survive while being reduced to only a talking head.

But if Lucifer Morningstar is as powerful as I once believed(nigh omnipotent level?), then DS doesn't stand *any* chance whatsoever.


----------



## Fulong (Oct 12, 2007)

Lucifer wins this even if he doesn't use his power, he will just outwit him into submission.


----------

